# W.H. Buck Talbot St. Norfolk Va



## bottlekid76 (May 24, 2012)

Hey all,

 Man, finally! I'm so happy to get this bottle. I've been working on a deal to get this great early example for about two months now and it was really worth the wait. Tod calls this bottle one of the iconic southern sodas, and I would definitely have to agree. It's been on my want list for quite some time and I never knew if i'd ever have a shot at one and feel very fortunate to have it in my collection. The gentleman I got it from was not a bottle collector and works for a contractor in Norfolk. He said he's had it for about 20 years, and got it back on one of the construction sites back in the 90's. No damage at all. It could use a light spin but i'm not sure if i'm going to even mess with it. There are only a handful of sodas with the early long neck flat tapered torpedo style tops on a soda form. The Talbot St. W.H. Buck, the A.C. Evans from NC, and the Cook & Peel from Alexandria, Va to name a few. It's been a great year so far. I hope you enjoy the photos and thanks for looking! []


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

Jaw dropping get...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 24, 2012)

Awesome bottle...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys,

 Congrats on your ink too Connor!

 ~Tim


----------



## botlguy (May 24, 2012)

VERY, VERY impressive. Congratulations.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2012)

Congratulations, Tim! That is one sweet early soda. Found on a construction dig- that almost makes me want to get into the excavating business [8D]. Not many bottles to be found wrenching on engines, unfortunately.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Jims! []

 Yeah there are some killer sodas from Va. They are just So tough to find tho. I'd say it's Baltimore blown.

 ~Tim


----------



## Alaska (May 25, 2012)

I would really, really like to speak to you about this bottle. 

 Tom


----------



## redbeardrelics (May 25, 2012)

WOW Tim, Congratulations are in order !!

  One awesome early soda there, I love the long neck and tapered top, and also concur on the Baltimore glass house origins. Glad you got that one, as you never know if another chance will come your way on something rare like that.
 Cheers!


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful!  Excellent addition!


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! []

 I agree redbeard, they are so tough to find as you know. I believe this was possibly a Federal Hill bottle. The early Baltimore glasshouses sure produced some killer bottles.

 ~Tim


----------



## Plumbata (May 26, 2012)

That's one very fine bottle ya got there Tim. Very appealing embossing. I'd leave it as-is, tumbling might make the scratches/fleabites more noticeable and diminish the great character it has developed over 160+ years. Looks like there may be some mineralization though, have you tried a gentle acid soak or am I just seeing different colors in the glass?


----------



## Penn Digger (May 26, 2012)

Awesome bottle and pics!

 PD


----------



## appliedlips (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations on a killer acquisition Tim! Never seen that one before, its very sexy! If you do clean it, make sure it is by someone experienced with hand work,prepping before tumbling. I think it would clean up nice. I have had similar sodas that I spent alot of time on before a light tumbling that came out killer.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks so much Stephen! I haven't tried to do anything to it yet. It does have a little interior deposits that would probably benefit from some attention.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Doug []

 Yeah it's much taller and cruder than most. A nice light yellow green color that's different in color to many other sodas I have so it stands out in a lineup. It also is much taller than most of the others with that giraffe neck lol 

 I agree, it would probably look great after a very light spin but I may just leave it as is. 

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2012)

That's a smoker, Tim!  Good for ya, brother.


----------

